# What's a 1 star worth?



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So here i am, with a $23 sticky surge and a paxhole who shows up at the 4 minute mark and is giving me crap about where I should have been ( nevermind that I'm at the pin and tried calling twice). I haven't let them in yet but in my haste I started the trip. They are only going 8 blocks and the surge is still raging, what do you do? 

I chose, "stop your ssss, do you want a ride or not," got the $26.60 in 3 minutes and ran back for another one, rated one star with mask and disrespectful and got a 1 star in return. A fair trade I think since I'm now at 4.97


----------



## BobDaScotty (Mar 5, 2020)

I think you did good at such a high rating.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So here i am, with a $23 sticky surge and a paxhole who shows up at the 4 minute mark and is giving me crap about where I should have been ( nevermind that I'm at the pin and tried calling twice). I haven't let them in yet but in my haste I started the trip. They are only going 8 blocks and the surge is still raging, what do you do?
> 
> I chose, "stop your ssss, do you want a ride or not," got the $26.60 in 3 minutes and ran back for another one, rated one star with mask and disrespectful and got a 1 star in return. A fair trade I think since I'm now at 4.97


I think you even having to ask, says it all.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've had similar situations. High surge ride, crappy or pissed off pax. I'm not beyond kissing a little @$$ by apologizing, being cordial and giving them a polite and cheery goodbye when they get out. With that, I've never gotten a 1* from a pax that was initially pissed off when I picked them up. 

I know, it's wrong on principle but I'm afraid it's part of the business. I still 1* them once they're out of the car. And I've found it extremely rare to get retaliatory 1*'s back. Most pax don't even know how to check their rating, let alone monitor what it was before and after a ride then rate accordingly.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I would’ve offered to give them their money back for the ride so that I could preserve my precious rating.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

If your rating is high and you can take the hit, then take the hit. Sometimes they won't 1-star you anyway if you can turn it around in the car with some cordial dialogue.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So here i am, with a $23 sticky surge and a paxhole who shows up at the 4 minute mark and is giving me crap about where I should have been ( nevermind that I'm at the pin and tried calling twice). I haven't let them in yet but in my haste I started the trip. They are only going 8 blocks and the surge is still raging, what do you do?
> 
> I chose, "stop your ssss, do you want a ride or not," got the $26.60 in 3 minutes and ran back for another one, rated one star with mask and disrespectful and got a 1 star in return. A fair trade I think since I'm now at 4.97


I was at the northern (non - San Francisco) side of the Golden Gate Bridge last Friday at 11pm. I wanted to get back across to SF because it was surging there, and I wanted to go over the bridge with pax on board so they would pay the bridge toll, not me. I knew that getting such a ping was going to be a tall order. However, a juicy 2.8x ping came through from a restaurant a few miles away. Estimated fare $30 - $35 plus the $8 bridge toll. Call it $40 for shits and giggles; a good fare and exactly in the direction I wanted to go.

I rolled up to the pickup and saw 4 yuppie Millenials standing outside this expensive restaurant. One of the women strode up to the car and bent down to boom through the cracked window, "How much do I Venmo you to take four of us?". She evidently knew that 3 pax is the current UberX maximum, and she was clearly trying to cheap out on UberX instead of paying for XL. She also thought that I was her lackey to whom she could flick a few dollars and get to do whatever she said.

But I couldn't do that ride. I couldn't have that quartet of cheap-arse rich ******s in my vehicle. Not for 40 bucks. So..... shuffle.... $9.50 to me... thanks for playing.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Each of my 1* has averaged me $50.

Cash > ratings. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

15 - 1* are worth 1 - 2* I have been lacking a 2* rating for about 6 months now. At one time I had 2 - 2* and felt like the richest person alive.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m afraid to ask what that PAX paid for a 8 block ride. Being lazy is too expensive for me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Each of my 1* has averaged me $50.
> 
> Cash > ratings. &#129335;‍♂


I wish! It's gotten really hard to come by a $50 trip these days unless it's a long uber x trip which is a loser.



FLKeys said:


> 15 - 1* are worth 1 - 2* I have been lacking a 2* rating for about 6 months now. At one time I had 2 - 2* and felt like the richest person alive.


I know, I had 2 2* at one point and was quite proud of that.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wish! It's gotten really hard to come by a $50 trip these days unless it's a long uber x trip which is a loser


You misunderstood me.

I didn't say that the trip was $50.

I said getting the 1* was $50. Critical difference.

Here's one example:









Love letters to pax


surge is gone for drivers...driver saturation was bound to kill it. nothing can preserve profit taking like that...honey attracts ants you'll see 2014 rates return before 2014 surge ever shows again Yep. Much discussed and I totally agree. To play this game while it lasts new methods are...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm afraid to ask what that PAX paid for a 8 block ride. Being lazy is too expensive for me.


I can't find it right now, over 100 trips ago, but I think it was roughly $15. Uber was taking a loss on rides because I was hitting the peak surge spot them going to the bar strip where it was lower.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

New2This said:


> Each of my 1* has averaged me $50.
> 
> Cash > ratings. &#129335;‍♂


This. An earned 1-star should always be worth at least $50. Either from pax getting pissed about paying an insane surge or from retaliating for a legit $40+ cleaning fee.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So here i am, with a $23 sticky surge and a paxhole who shows up at the 4 minute mark and is giving me crap about where I should have been ( nevermind that I'm at the pin and tried calling twice). I haven't let them in yet but in my haste I started the trip. They are only going 8 blocks and the surge is still raging, what do you do?
> 
> I chose, "stop your ssss, do you want a ride or not," got the $26.60 in 3 minutes and ran back for another one, rated one star with mask and disrespectful and got a 1 star in return. A fair trade I think since I'm now at 4.97


We playing " Star " Poker again ?


----------

